# My first planer



## powerscol (Sep 14, 2012)

Amazon had a very short sale on the DW735X with the Dewalt $25 off coupon. Total deal at $480 including shipping. I also got the DW7350 stand a few days later also with the coupon discount.

Stand took several hours to put together (lousy instructions) but with some luck it came together perfectly. The extra shelf is very nice too. Only took 15 minutes to put the planer on it.

Now after reading the planer instructions I think I have this figured out. However I am a visual person. Does anyone know of any instructional videos on how to use this planer?

Thanks - Keith


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Congratulations Keith on the planer and stand, a solid buy.

As for video's I would be surprised If you tube did not have one on the 735. Most planers are very similar to operate so once you know where everything is and are able to run it safely check out the various tips both written and on video to avoid snipe..... and enjoy!


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

Beyond the obvious "don't put your hand...", one of the best tips is to never try to take too much off at a time--several thin shaves. Another thing to watch is the grain direction--plane with it, not against it. Nice planer, i really like mine a lot.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

*Possible DW735x vieos*

Suggest you check out "Planer.mov" on YOUTUBE
Overall reasonably informative. 

I agree re the instructions for the Dewalt table are basically useless and the Manual for the 735x is not a lot better. A great combo though.
Jon


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

Great buy


----------



## powerscol (Sep 14, 2012)

Thanks folks. I got it fully assembled watched several videos and ran some sample pieces. I could not be happier - however Santa needs to bring the wife a pair of hearing protector ear muffs. I did wear mine - but even with the doors closed in the next room it was too loud for her. Thanks again for the tips


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

Loud is relative--My 735 is near-silent when compared to the Delta 12" i was using before!!


----------



## powerscol (Sep 14, 2012)

Been trying out the various settings and dialing in the calibration. Factory setting are spot on - its my eyes that I need to adjust. Stand is solid when operating too and is at the correct height for me. Chip extraction is fantastic. Neighbor has an old Delta that leaves a lot of dust on his boards. I use a 25year old Sears shop vac - one of the 5HP models - however, note-to-self, is I cannot plug it and the planer into the same 20 amp circuit  It was a bit of an effort getting it connected to the adapter though - pipe diameters were a bit of a mismatch (or it could be my old hose).

One question - is the Wixly gauge worth getting if I am just doing occasional use? My eyes are not the greatest now, so looking for a bit of help. I need a large fount read out.


----------



## powerscol (Sep 14, 2012)

powerscol said:


> Been trying out the various settings and dialing in the calibration. Factory setting are spot on - its my eyes that I need to adjust. Stand is solid when operating too and is at the correct height for me. Chip extraction is fantastic. Neighbor has an old Delta that leaves a lot of dust on his boards. I use a 25year old Sears shop vac - one of the 5HP models - however, note-to-self, is I cannot plug it and the planer into the same 20 amp circuit  It was a bit of an effort getting it connected to the adapter though - pipe diameters were a bit of a mismatch (or it could be my old hose).
> 
> One question - is the Wixly gauge worth getting if I am just doing occasional use? My eyes are not the greatest now, so looking for a bit of help. I need a large fount read out.


One other question - is there a good 90 degree adapter for connecting my shop-vac to the vaccume/chip port? If so where do I get and what size? I would like to get my shop-vack hose more out of the way. Thanks - Keith


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Regarding dust collector fittings, unlike pipe, there is no consistency in OD, ID measures across manufacturers so proceed with caution when buying. A real sore spot from my perspective. The lowest cost choice would be a 90 degree PVC elbow from the hardware store assuming one will fit. If not Rockier and other wood shops carry adapters. 
A note of caution, that planer wil fill a shop vac quickly. If it has enough power you may want to add in a chip collecter. 
Cheers
Jon


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

Yep, the chip ejector is powerful. Forgot to turn on my collector one day, started a board through the planer and the chips maded it down the 10' hose, lifted the lid off my separator and shot the chips another 10' to the garage wall!!

I'm using a HF dust collector drawing through a Thein separator that dumps into a 30 gallon steel drum. All my dust makers are fitted with Dust Right connectors from Rockler and and their 21' hose. Hated spending the money, but the Dust Right stuff is easy to work with. Next addition will be their floor sweeper--bending over to clean up just doesn't cut it with me!!


----------



## jgt1942 (Dec 14, 2012)

JFPNCM said:


> Regarding dust collector fittings, unlike pipe, there is no consistency in OD, ID measures across manufacturers so proceed with caution when buying. A real sore spot from my perspective. The lowest cost choice would be a 90 degree PVC elbow from the hardware store assuming one will fit. If not Rockier and other wood shops carry adapters.
> A note of caution, that planer wil fill a shop vac quickly. If it has enough power you may want to add in a chip collecter.
> Cheers
> Jon


Suggestion - the 90 degree bend will restrict the air flow by quite a bit, as an alternative use straight pipe, heat it to the point where you cam make a gentle bend.

Also consider installing a dust separator, I will be building a Thien Separator for my small shop vac (3" input) and my big shop vac (5" or 6" input)


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

The separator i built (shown above) has probably had 300 or 400 gallons of chips emptied out of it, and the dust collector bag is still at the mark i placed on it the night i finished the separator. The Thein separator is a great addition to my shop.


----------

